# 2010 Sst 1.0



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can source an SST 1.0 frame in a small (52cm)? Checked the Performance site but to no avail. Thanks...


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Have your Performance store check with Fuji directly. Fuji puts out an inventory report weekly that the Performance stores get. Might be one left over in the Fuji wharehouse.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

will try this thanks


----------



## AlexChiTwn (Oct 3, 2008)

tinman143 said:


> Does anyone know where I can source an SST 1.0 frame in a small (52cm)? Checked the Performance site but to no avail. Thanks...


Go to fuji site and post your question there. They are very good in responding. I did so with my warranty issues and they helped me all along since Perfornace guys didn't know all details, etc...


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Response from Fuji site 


Hi Tin,

I'm sorry but we are sold out of the 2010 SST framesets. We will do a 2011 
model, but it will not be available until after January.

ROB GASPARI | Advanced Sports Inc.


----------



## AlexChiTwn (Oct 3, 2008)

tinman143 said:


> Response from Fuji site
> 
> 
> Hi Tin,
> ...


It doesn't soud bad...2011 frame looks very nice too and January is just around corner...


----------

